

Why VCs are rude - fnazeeri
http://www.altgate.com/blog/2009/02/scientists-find-positive-correlation-between-wealth-and-rudeness.html

======
thaumaturgy
This doesn't make sense to me.

I'd think that a rude VC would find him/herself surrounded by sycophants.

------
releasedatez
ha... I like that picture.

